# c50 building question



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

hi guys, im building a c50 for a friend and i would like to know if is necessary to use grease before pressing the headset cups on the frame, it will be a king headset by the way.

thanks for the help!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes...*

Unless Colnago has changed their method of constructing the lugs since the C-40, you should see that the inside of the head tube is aluminum, not carbon. A light coating of grease will help prevent corrosion.

Even if the head tube is all carbon, a light coating of grease should help prevent aluminum/carbon corrosion, which can occur. The grease should not affect the carbon/epoxy composite. There have been tales of grease "softening" carbon, but this is either a misconception, or occured due to poor farbrication of the composite material.


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

thanks very much c-40!

the frame will be here in a couple of weeks so i want to make sure everything is ok.


----------

